# simplicity conquest 2008 clutch issues



## Vern B (9 mo ago)

have a simplicity conquest 2008,after pulling it out of the garage from the winter the pto will not engage.i have replaced the pto switch,ign.switch,rmo switch,seat switch,circuit breaker,brake switch,and clutch,also the cruise switch,backup switch.no power to the clutch even though i have ran 12volts to the clutch and it activates,no power to the plug!so i had a good wiring harness,replaced the wiring harness as well..the only thing i have not replaced on this tractor is the instrument panel on the dash which it has the gas gauge and different lights ..i have threw everything at this mower and all switches,and another clutch any other people out there have any issues like this? i wasted 2 days and nothing is working.Thanks!


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Vern, welcome to the forum.

Check the PTO clutch electrical connector for corroded or burned contacts in the connector. Check also for 12V power to this connector.

You could rig up a switch to manually apply 12V power to the PTO clutch.


----------



## Vern B (9 mo ago)

HarveyW said:


> Hello Vern, welcome to the forum.
> 
> Check the PTO clutch electrical connector for corroded or burned contacts in the connector. Check also for 12V power to this connector.
> 
> You could rig up a switch to manually apply 12V power to the PTO clutch.


Harvey thanks for your response,I have checked that connection as I have a new harness on the tractor ,I even replaced the diode that is on the plug that goes from one wire to the other on the plug (harness side of the tractor). It’s someone else’s tractor so if it were mine I would do another 12v switch so I have run out of options on it , but may end up with the 12v toggle for him to use it . Only has 284 hours on it .


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

There has to be a relay feeding 12V power to the PTO clutch. Follow the PTO switch wires.


----------

